# Need webcam with camera tripod mount



## wcmiller (Nov 3, 2000)

I need a webcam which has a standard threaded hole in the bottom for mounting to a camera tripod. At one time, Logitech webcams all came with this as a standard feature, but a call to the company says "no more". Strange. Tried Creative Labs, and the same thing. Don't know what's going on here. We need it to go with a portable videoconferencing setup, so that you can set the camera over in the corner of the room and point, raise camera up and down, etc. The cheesy little stands that come with most webcams just won't cut it. Calls to CDW and other vendors have been no help. Must I go grab the last few old ones off of E-Bay?


----------



## MAX2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

wcmiller said:


> I need a webcam which has a standard threaded hole in the bottom for mounting to a camera tripod. At one time, Logitech webcams all came with this as a standard feature, but a call to the company says "no more". Strange. Tried Creative Labs, and the same thing. Don't know what's going on here. We need it to go with a portable videoconferencing setup, so that you can set the camera over in the corner of the room and point, raise camera up and down, etc. The cheesy little stands that come with most webcams just won't cut it. Calls to CDW and other vendors have been no help. Must I go grab the last few old ones off of E-Bay?


Did you ever solve this issue? I have the same issue. I need a web camera, the higher the quality of image the better that mounts with a standard tripod mount.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you can find a webcam with suitable picture quality that is made to clip onto the cover of a laptop computer this may work for you.

A typical tripod for small cameras has a 1/4"x20 male thread for the mount. Go to a well stocked hardware store that sells threaded steel rods. They will usually also sell joiners for those rods that look like very long nuts. Get one of the joiners with a 1/4-20 thread and attach it to the tripod. Clip the camera to the joiner. Wrapping some gaffer's tape around the joiner before attaching the camera may improve its grip.


----------



## MAX2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for your quick reply. I have such a hardware store that I frequent on a regular basis. What I would like to find though is a commercial product that I can supply to my federal client base. I have even considered going to a fabricator that can make adaptors that will adapt the standard Logitech snap base to a tripod mount. But ideally it would be better if there is a commercial product that I could just purchase.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The lower back side of this Logitech web cam looks like it has a nice flat surface
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2204,CONTENTID=10561

Edmund Optics sells some nice (and fairly expensive) black anodized right angle brackets that include a 1/4-20 mounting hole
http://www.edmundoptics.com/onlinecatalog/displayproduct.cfm?productID=1635

3M makes some double sided adhesive foam tape precut into 1x1 inch squares
http://www3.3m.com/catalog/us/en001...unting_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html


----------

